# Super low TSH



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Hello Again! I was taking 75 mcg for months and then taking 88mcg 2 days/week, 75mcg 5 days/ week for the last 7-8 weeks. Just got my bloodwork done:

TSH: 0.06

Free T4: 1.4 (0.8 to 1.8)

I have never seen my TSH this low. My Free T4 finally looks decent, yay!

My doctor said I definitely cannot go up on medicine and she does not like to see a TSH below 0.1. But she said she has a feeling that in the next few months it will rise up again somewhat so she is ok with my medication routine for now.

Ever since she hinted at the dangers of taking too much medication (bone loss) I have been anxious. I am worried my anxiety is making me feel "hyper" today. I feel kind wired right now. I need some reassurance that the plan so far is ok! Are my numbers ok?

And no I don't have a recent free T3. But I can go pay to get that tested today and have a result by tomorrow or the next day.

In general, I still nap every couple of days and I do need some caffeinated tea to get through the afternoons. My brain fog has been better but more significant the last 3 days.


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

As you already know, it would be a good idea to get your Free T3 levels checked. I'd also recommend Reverse T3 along with it. Your RT3 level from 2014 was less than ideal. Also, looking at your labs I see that as your Free T4 has been rising to a good level that your Free T3 has been decreasing. It's pretty likely that your RT3 is high, which can make you feel hyper and hypo at the same time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs are fine - you really need to find a doctor who will dose on your FT-4 and FT-3 results.

I run extremely low on TSH. Never above your number of .08 and usually even lower.

As long as your Free's are not in hyper range you should be fine. I have ostepopenia and would rather run low TSH than be hypo so my doctor only ever uses FT-4 and FT-3 to adjust medication dosage. He has never had any concern even though my bone scans are worse every other year. He actually told me not to worry - because alot of women have similar results who are not taking thyroid hormone replacement.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks Lovlkn. This is my 4th Endo in 3 years. I have used all of those resources from this and other sites and can't find a doc in Atlanta who doses on free t3 and free t4 alone. I wish I could!

Fttfbass- I had a reverse T3 done last year and I'll post that. It was totally fine. It sounds like speculation to say something is "likely" pretty high. Additionally, after I started Synthroid last year, my free T3 has gone from 3.0 to 2.7 which is not a big drop.


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes. It is just speculation at this point. That's why I recommended the labs and used the term "likely" as opposed to definitely. Without the proper labs any advice you get is going to be speculation. :confused0024:

Your most recent FT4 level is good. But, your last FT3 was barely above 1/4 of the reference range. It would be helpful to know if it increased at all. As a rough guideline, you want your FT3 to be in the 1/2-3/4 (3.3-4.0) portion of the reference range. Going from 3.0 to 2.7 is a big drop when considering the fact that you want it to increase and not decrease. Unless something changed recently, it doesn't look like you're a good converter of T4 to T3.

As far as RT3 goes, you want that to be in the bottom portion of the range. Usually 11 or less is good. A current lab would be needed because a lab from last year is way outdated and your meds have changed quite a bit since then.

Lovlkn takes cytomel which is why her TSH is so low. Thyroid meds that contain T3 affect the feedback loop and naturally suppress TSH to practically 0 when dosed optimally. You're on a T4 only med which raises some questions of why your TSH is so low.

Have you had vitamin D, B12, and iron levels checked? It's pretty common for people with thyroid disorders to have problems with those as well.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Ok. I'm also positive my RT3 was below 10 when I got it checked last year. Trying to find it still...

I think the T3 used to be higher when I was taking Nature Thyroid for a few months before Synthroid. I did not like the way it felt.

I thought I have read on here that T4 only users also get their tsh near or at 0.0 too, no?

Yes, I take supplements for all 3 of those and have a retest soon.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

And for the past few days, I've had some mid night insomnia, lots of muscle twitching, and some palps on my neck. It feels like it is coming out of nowhere since I haven't changed my meds in 2 months. I feel ok on energy but yesterday I was pretty tired and felt wobbly.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like your remaining thyroid is spitting out random hormone??


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Could be! Can that happen? Or...just as I thought I am not a poor T4 to T3 converter at all.

Check out my blood test from yesterday:
Free T3: 3.9 (2.0-4.4). So I'm actually just above 75% of the range.

I'm losing weight but feeling more tense lately with heart palps (pounding hard, not fast). I also had a day of feeling very tired recently. My theory is my adrenal are zapped from the extra T3.

So weird that these symptoms just popped up in the last 2 weeks or so and I haven't changed meds in about 8 weeks.

I'm thinking of dropping the 88mcg to 1 day a week. Or maybe zero and just do 75mcg daily again. Thoughts?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That can absolutely happen. Having half a thyroid can make the stabilization process difficult.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

@lovlkn see free t3 above


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T3: 3.9 (2.0-4.4). So I'm actually just above 75% of the range.
> 
> I'm losing weight but feeling more tense lately with heart palps (pounding hard, not fast). I also had a day of feeling very tired recently. My theory is my adrenal are zapped from the extra T3.


Did you have a FT-4 lab as well?

Definitely can experience what you describe being over 3/4 of range on FT-3 or even FT-4 for that matter.

Not sure about adrenals - I'm good on labs but have adrenals all over the place.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

From 2 weeks ago, yes.
Free T4: 1.4 (0.8 to 1.8)
So at 60% range. 
Not sure what to do with meds. When I took 75mcg for 2 -3 months I felt really hypo eventually. But maybe if I waited a few more months it would have been ok? Because current dose is too much it seems.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I feel hyper as heck when my FT-4 is above 3/4 range.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Yeah I've been having chest discomfort for 3 hours now, ugh. Calling my doc at 8am.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What is your current Meds dose?


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

75 mcg 5 days a week
88mcg 2 days a week.
I haven't changed anything in at least 2 months but the my numbers changed a lot from Nov to 2 weeks ago. Symptoms started 2 weeks ago.


----------

